# DONE in Nigeria....and Georgia too!



## SittingElf (Feb 9, 2016)

I arrived back in the USofA this morning from Lagos, Nigeria....for the LAST time! I decided to leave the company after four years and spend more time with my family, and especially my son who needs more Daddy time.

Additionally, my wife turns over command of her Air Force Squadron this afternoon and is being reassigned to Eglin Air Force Base in Florida. 

So..... My "location" under my Avatar is now ONLY Florida! Yayyyyy!

Glad to have left Nigeria when I did. There is a new insurgency in the South (Not Boko Haram) who have started bombing oil wells and pipelines exactly where I was working. It's only a matter of time before they start shooting at helicopters and potentially killing folks on the ground. They are after Niger Delta region independence, and it's all about control of the oil fields.

DONE DONE DONE! No plans to leave the U.S. anytime in the near future, and looking forward to spending unlimited time in our Florida home, without the time squeeze preparing to go back overseas.

Whew!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Congrats, 

There are a lot of Nigerian descendants in Atlanta. Just sayin'


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Welcome home!


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

Welcome back to Disney World Sitting Elf. 

Mosses told the Israelite's to pickup their shovel, pack their asses, mount their camels, and follow him to the promised land. FDR told Americans to drop their shovels, sit on their asses, light their camels, this is the promised land. Welcome Home.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

He's baaaaaack!


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Congratulations! I hope everything works out well. If your better half is a squadron commander you are good to go anyway.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Welcome home....


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Welcome back to the USA. Is there anything you will miss about Nigeria?


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Glad you could kick off your boots and set a while. Must be a relief to finally be home so you can look after the family. It's liable to get sporty soon.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

SittingElf said:


> Niger Delta region!


I don't think Nigerians know what a "Niger" is, but they wouldn't be happy about it...


----------



## baldman (Apr 5, 2016)

Welcome back. Be careful here too.


----------



## Protect this House (Aug 12, 2013)

Were are you looking to move? You could get a lot for money up in the crestview area. I was stationed there for 6 years.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Glad you escaped. Welcome back.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Glad you are back, old man.

Let the younguns carry the ball, now.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Good for you.
The panhandle is not a bad place to hang out, hunt, fish, etc.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

SittingElf said:


> I arrived back in the USofA this morning from Lagos, Nigeria....for the LAST time! I decided to leave the company after four years and spend more time with my family, and especially my son who needs more Daddy time.
> 
> Additionally, my wife turns over command of her Air Force Squadron this afternoon and is being reassigned to Eglin Air Force Base in Florida.
> 
> ...


Excellent! Welcome home! I like this part the best.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Auntie said:


> Welcome back to the USA. Is there anything you will miss about Nigeria?


Oh, @Auntie, you kill me! :laughhard:

No wait!... that was just figurative! :Yikes:


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

@Boss Dog - I do my best


----------



## SittingElf (Feb 9, 2016)

I'll miss the exceptional professionals I worked with, both expats and Nigerians. That being said, the country as a whole....sucks! It especially sucked because of the closed Chevron Camp I worked out of with high security and being locked in for four weeks at a time with spotty internet, and having to bring in my own food due to the horrendous offerings in their "mess hall".

The flight crews were exceptional. All the Nigerian co-pilots were all college grads and well trained. Ambitious, dedicated and really good folks. Expats were mostly captains, and from all over the world. They too were team players and we all commiserated together.

Nonetheless, I did four years on rotations, and I'm perfectly happy for it to have ended, despite the very high compensation.


----------



## SittingElf (Feb 9, 2016)

Protect this House said:


> Were are you looking to move? You could get a lot for money up in the crestview area. I was stationed there for 6 years.


Nah... Our permanent home is on the Space Coast, and I bought five years ago and seeing a more than 35% increase in value since purchase. I'm writing this from there right now, and enjoying my family, pool waterfall, and some REAL Jameson's Irish whiskey!

THe old saying..."There's no place like home" is totally apropos!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

M118LR said:


> Welcome back to Disney World Sitting Elf.
> 
> Mosses told the Israelite's to pickup their shovel, pack their asses, mount their camels, and follow him to the promised land. FDR told Americans to drop their shovels, sit on their asses, light their camels, this is the promised land. Welcome Home.


 may I quote you.


----------



## beach23bum (Jan 27, 2015)

welcome home, and thank your wife for her service to our country.


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

Welcome home and "Compensation" does not compare to family time IMHO, tell your bride I also appreciate her service.


----------



## 1895gunner (Sep 23, 2012)

Welcome back and enjoy Florida!

1895gunner


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> may I quote you.


It's an Old Joke, I'm sure I've plagiarized from somewhere, but be my guest Smitty901.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I knew when I retired I would likely never leave the US again. So far that has held true.


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> I knew when I retired I would likely never leave the US again. So far that has held true.


COMNAVKITCHENSINK forced me into the Travel Agency Business after a couple of retirements, CLEO Certifications forced Me to inspect Commercial Vessels destined to travel to foreign shores, so I've been enticed lucratively to venture beyond America's shores. As a Capitalist, how could I put my personal safety above the monetary gain of future Generations? Not to mention that most of the folk's that placed prices on my head have fallen from prominence! It's not about what I want Smitty901, it's all about what I owe........ and perhaps what is required to payback in my estimation those that have sacrificed so that I could do what I did.


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

Welcome home! Glad you got out before things got too bad.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

M118LR said:


> COMNAVKITCHENSINK forced me into the Travel Agency Business after a couple of retirements, CLEO Certifications forced Me to inspect Commercial Vessels destined to travel to foreign shores, so I've been enticed lucratively to venture beyond America's shores. As a Capitalist, how could I put my personal safety above the monetary gain of future Generations? Not to mention that most of the folk's that placed prices on my head have fallen from prominence! It's not about what I want Smitty901, it's all about what I owe........ and perhaps what is required to payback in my estimation those that have sacrificed so that I could do what I did.


 Did my fair share of time out side US it was not all bad and a life few ever live. When it was over no regrets even though I questioned it many times. But There is so much to see here. And as mucked up as it is still has some good points.
I to ended up in a new career buy accident. It worked out pretty darn good. It had nothing to do with guns or breaking other people stuff. And dam did it pay better than the Army. I will retire from this new way of life in 15 months. This time I am ready. Then wife and I ride to the grave.


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> Did my fair share of time out side US it was not all bad and a life few ever live. When it was over no regrets even though I questioned it many times. But There is so much to see here. And as mucked up as it is still has some good points.
> I to ended up in a new career buy accident. It worked out pretty darn good. It had nothing to do with guns or breaking other people stuff. And dam did it pay better than the Army. I will retire from this new way of life in 15 months. This time I am ready. Then wife and I ride to the grave.


Sorry to say that it is adapt or die Smitty901! 
Folks like US are driven by other peoples expectations. Yesterdays unobtainable expectations are just the basis for tomorrows can't be achieved by the ancient doctrine.
Perhaps it is only I, but as my Father stated on his death bed: You have always been the easiest Son, all I needed to say is you can't do it!
No other challenge was meet with such diligence. JMHO. 
Perhaps COMNAVKITCHSINK has tapped into my "Old Man's" doctrine, but the you ain't able to do this, just happens to be my mantra! But someday, they all might be right!!!! Until that day, I'll die trying..........

But I shall not expect others to meet that challenge, unless they dare to walk in my footsteps. Then I can call them all FOOL's and mean what I say............... :lol:


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

M118LR said:


> Sorry to say that it is adapt or die Smitty901!
> Folks like US are driven by other peoples expectations. Yesterdays unobtainable expectations are just the basis for tomorrows can't be achieved by the ancient doctrine.
> Perhaps it is only I, but as my Father stated on his death bed: You have always been the easiest Son, all I needed to say is you can't do it!
> No other challenge was meet with such diligence. JMHO.
> ...


 Leaders see leaders before they even know they are. It was that way in the Army and out here. When we would have new hires on the job There was always one or two I knew would not only make it but excel.
Time and time aging we will do it because it is what we do. We told our self that and we did. At this point in life they will never call me back to lead the march. It has been turned over to a new generation. My sons in fact and they will soon turn it over. I know this . I have lived a blessed life. Amazing wife 3 children 4 grand children. So no gripe if it ends today. But I am still going out ugly kicking and screaming.
I sure can understand SittingElf wanting to be with his family. Every event you miss is gone. There maybe others but the ones you miss are gone for good.


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> I sure can understand SittingElf wanting to be with his family. Every event you miss is gone. There maybe others but the ones you miss are gone for good.


It has always been that way Smity901, but when we where young we figured that we would have enough others to make up for it. Now that we have grown Older and gotten wiser about this, we better understand how precious those moments really are. I, for one, wish I had gotten wiser younger. Perhaps then I wouldn't have so many of those lost moments to mourn. JMHO.


----------



## SittingElf (Feb 9, 2016)

I can't tell you how good it feels to see my 8 year-old son so excited that his daddy is not going away again. His whole attitude has changed, and he wants to be involved with everything I'm doing. So awesome...and so different.

Going to get Mom moved into her new home where she is being assigned (Eglin AFB), and then while she gets settled into her new position, my son and I are going to spend two weeks together at our permanent home in Palm Bay, Florida, doing the things that will help us further bond. Fishing, Kennedy Space Center, gardening, DisneyWorld, woodworking, gaming, and more. He goes back to school (3rd Grade) in August, so this is the chance to really spend more time bonding than we have ever had before. I'm totally stoked!!


----------



## mickbear (Aug 26, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Congrats,
> 
> There are a lot of Nigerian descendants in Atlanta. Just sayin'


you got that right, heck i thought they were filming a Tarzan movie the last time i drove thru


----------

